# Beta Blockers and Memory Loss?



## hollander (Jul 1, 2010)

I've suffered from social anxiety my whole life and am only now (32 yrs old) looking at treatments, medications, etc. I have a question for those of you with some experience. My symptoms are these: racing heart, constricted throat, sweating, and basically losing my mind when I have to speak in front of groups, like in a meeting. This is especially problematic for me b/c I'm going on the job market soon and will have to deliver a paper and answer questions about it to large groups as part of the application process. (Strange career choice for someone with my problems, I know.) So I've been reading about beta blockers and they sound like exactly the thing for me, only for occasional use when I know I'm going to be in one of these situations. My only worry is that everything I read says that beta blockers also sometimes cause memory loss, which I can't have if I'm standing up there in front of everyone and I have to answer questions about my paper and recall a gazillion different facts about my research and so on. Are there beta blockers or other medications that take away the symptoms that I described that do not also impair short term memory? Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

I've studied pharmacology a little and very little into treatment of cardiac disorders and I didn't hear that beta blockers were known for causing memory loss. They might, I might be way misinformed, of course. 

Or it might not be that common a side effect - I looked it up just now in a side effect database, and it seems to have been added as a post marketing addition.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

memory loss is from long term use. if you take as needed you should be fine. i remember seeing a clip from 60min showing rats on high doses of propranolol and it did seem to impact their memory.


----------



## hollander (Jul 1, 2010)

*follow-up*

Well maybe "memory loss" isn't the right word for it. But when I read about people's experiences with beta blockers on sites like these they frequently mention feeling a bit fuzzy in the head, a bit tipsy, like they can't recall names as quickly, for example. That would be very bad for me in the job-talk situation. Am I misunderstanding people's experiences with these drugs? Should I not be concerned about this?


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

propranolol doesn't make my mind fuzzy but i've only taken 20mg at once. not sure about other beta blockers but propranolol typically only takes care of physical and not mental.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree and believe there is some loss.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I think you need a benzo.


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

I've been taking propranolol for a few months now, i have the same type of anxiety you do i think... when im the center of attention such as giving presentations/speeches i go into panic... racing heart, shaking, quivering voice, etc. I havent really been in a situation yet that will cause this but i can definately tell the propranolol has a calming affect... makes me a little tired but thats it, nothing major... As far as memory loss i have none, but i did read somewhere that beta blockers can make it hard for your body to make new memories because adrenaline has something to do with how your mind remembers experiences, and since beta blockers block the adrenaline it can have an affect on that... but for me I havent noticed anything yet


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never had any problem with beta blockers at all. No memory loss, fuzzy feeling, slow-responding, or anything at all. Beta blockers have been a total God-send to me.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

deeds14 & minnesotaguy, do you take as needed or daily?

i just tried 60mg propranolol XR the other day to see how it compares to regular propranolol. it kept my BP down all day and i really didn't notice any peaks or dropoffs like when taking normal acting propranolol. my doc wants me on XR daily but i'm not too sure i want to risk the side effects i keep reading bout.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

As needed, because my anxiety is not too bad lately.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

As far as beta blockers go, I don't think they should cause too many problems in your areas of concern unless the drug is flat-out causing hypotension, in which case such side effects would obviously be expected.



yelda said:


> I think you need a benzo.


Uh... benzos specifically have well-known *amnesic* (not to mention sedative) properties and are a lot worse regarding his particular issues than a beta-blocker would be. Sometimes a benzo makes more sense than a beta blocker, but for his particular symptoms, and especially given his concerns, this advice makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

howardfan said:


> deeds14 & minnesotaguy, do you take as needed or daily?


I have a prescription to take it twice daily, i did for a while, then stopped, now i just take them as needed


----------



## OnionBelt43 (Jun 6, 2010)

I've taken propranolol as needed for a few years (for issues similar to the OP) and do not experience any memory loss. The only side effect I've ever experienced is a little drowsiness around 6 hours after dosing which goes away about an hour after that. Half of the time I don't even experience that. Using it as needed you would do well to experiment with dose since some people seem to take crazy high doses (doses usually indicated for heart issues) and then wonder why they feel lethargic. I get benefit from as little as 2-3mg (not a full block but takes the edge off where I can work/practice with the situation) and the most I ever take is 10 (blocks all physical symptoms). Everyone is different though.

As for the memory loss, I think people are a bit confused regarding the studies that were done. It wasn't suggesting that propranolol caused anterograde amnesia or anything like that. It was investigating its usefulness in dampening the emotional component of emotionally charged memories, like in the case of PTSD. You still remember the event but it doesn't evoke crippling fear. Personally, I think the findings may be a bit overblown and/or misinterpreted but it makes a great story for the "science" section of the paper. A lot of people have been on high doses of propranolol for heart conditions over the last 40-50 years. It's a very old, very safe drug.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

wow 2-3mg is a very very small dose. i need atleast 20mg to feel the effects and i've only taken the drug a handful of times. 10mg by itself hardly does anything to me.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

20MG should last you well through out the day. 60MG is freaking crazy. I don't think increasing the MG to that extent would do you any more good. You should try benzos, but propanolol is more of the physical symptoms. 

If you want sedation, I think benzos are the way to go.


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

My memory is terrible (using Prop for 6 years on and off as needed, sometime in high doses). Although can't say if it is the Prop, alcohol, or too much E when I was at Uni !


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

OnionBelt43 said:


> I've taken propranolol as needed for a few years (for issues similar to the OP) and do not experience any memory loss. The only side effect I've ever experienced is a little drowsiness around 6 hours after dosing which goes away about an hour after that. Half of the time I don't even experience that. Using it as needed you would do well to experiment with dose since some people seem to take crazy high doses (doses usually indicated for heart issues) and then wonder why they feel lethargic. I get benefit from as little as 2-3mg (not a full block but takes the edge off where I can work/practice with the situation) and the most I ever take is 10 (blocks all physical symptoms). Everyone is different though.
> 
> As for the memory loss, I think people are a bit confused regarding the studies that were done. It wasn't suggesting that propranolol caused anterograde amnesia or anything like that. It was investigating its usefulness in dampening the emotional component of emotionally charged memories, like in the case of PTSD. You still remember the event but it doesn't evoke crippling fear. Personally, I think the findings may be a bit overblown and/or misinterpreted but it makes a great story for the "science" section of the paper. A lot of people have been on high doses of propranolol for heart conditions over the last 40-50 years. It's a very old, very safe drug.


Yeah this is accurate, though I don't believe it's as overblown as you think. Beta blockers specifically counter the adrenaline system, which obviously plays a great role in fear and the fight or flight response. It's fairly well-accepted science now, especially among researchers, though admittedly not a standard medical practice... yet. A large part of that is because of the difficulty involved due to the fact it needs to be administered within a few hours of the traumatic experience, or else they're utterly useless for preventing PTSD, at which point, a very long and intense course of therapy needed (not that therapy isn't beneficial either way, but it can be very difficult and even terrifying if, especially if not initiated quickly.)

Benzos on the other hand have been proven many times to be able to cause anterograde amnesia without the person even realizing it (obviously!). It may just be minor and not COMPLETE amnesia (although complete anterograde amnesia is common enough that I've experienced it, and I personally know others who have forgotten an entire day on just a single 2mg Xanax), but this can definitely be detrimental in the workplace. Also, benzos have been shown to generally impede neuroplasticity and actually even prevent people from properly integrating positive exposure experiences. Which is why, even ignoring the serious and sometimes dangerous dependence issues, it seems obvious that benzos are far better suited for OCCASIONAL use, and only really if there's no suitable alternative available.

Yes, I know I am prescribed a benzo as well but that was in response to the development of full-on panic attacks, and I am only prescribed enough to use it a maximum of once every two days, not even enough to be under its effects for the ENTIRE day, every other day. And since I've been using a good-sized dose of Parnate (an MAOI), I haven't really had the need to use a benzo much, if even at all. Heck, these days I generally forget that I even have them, and the practically full bottles of clonazepam I have sitting on my desk is a good testament to that fact.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

Do all beta blockers affect memory the same? Some pass the BBB and some don't (e.g. Nadolol (spelling?)). I took Inderal before some speeches in college and it helped quite a bit with physical symptoms of anxiety (sweating, racing hearbeat) without affecting my memory. It makes you a bit tired but it's not that bad. My recommendation would be to get some and try it out to see how it affects you. You can adjust the dosage as necessary. If you only take it once in a while PRN, memory loss is probably not something you need to worry about.

Benzo's on the other hand do damage memory and cognition, and make you quite drowsy. Some people use Benzos as sleeping pills. Beta blockers make you drowsy but not to the same extent as benzos.


----------



## thegemini (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been on beta blockers for many years..around 20 years..my memory is getting worse. Example: I was in a store with my brother-in-law. I went to sign for using my credit card I couldn't remember my last name. He saw I had stopped signing he then told me what it was. I know it frustrates my wife when she asks me to do something, and she would ask if I did it and I tell her I'd forgotten it. It seems to them its a game or as my wife says I don't pay attention but that's not it...Its very frustrating to me as well.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've used beta blockers on & off over the last decade for high blood pressure. No memory loss effect in my experience. I've used atenolol, metoprolol, and bisoprolol. None of them help with my anxiety, but then physical symptoms have never really been an issue for me. My anxiety is characterized mainly by mental symptoms, primarily avoidance of social situations.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

thegemini said:


> I've been on beta blockers for many years..around 20 years..my memory is getting worse. Example: I was in a store with my brother-in-law. I went to sign for using my credit card I couldn't remember my last name. He saw I had stopped signing he then told me what it was. I know it frustrates my wife when she asks me to do something, and she would ask if I did it and I tell her I'd forgotten it. It seems to them its a game or as my wife says I don't pay attention but that's not it...Its very frustrating to me as well.


how old are you? it might not be the beta blockers.


----------



## creepio (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all. 

I was diagnosed with hereditary essential tremor about 20 years ago.
Because of this I believe I have developed some type of social anxiety.

I have taken Inderal off and on during this period. 80mg seems to be the
best daily dosage for me, but on certain occasions I have taken 160+ mgs.

Even at these high dosages I still have tremors under some situations
such as job interviews and haircuts.

As far as memory loss goes I believe the effects to be minimal if any
for myself.

My next doctors visit I'm going to ask to try Paxil and a Benzo tpn to go
along with the Inderal.


----------

